# Rabbit Up For Adoption IL (Suburb)



## cookiebunny (Mar 12, 2017)

Hi everyone. My allergies are increasingly getting worse and worse. Unfortunately, my rabbit Cookie does not get as much time as needed as I start breaking out and sneezing everywhere. He is around 3 years old, not neutered, tame, gets let out and likes to be pet. I am not 100% sure about rehoming yet but I would like to see if anyone is up for him to be rehomed in the area as I decide. I am rehoming him for 40 dollars, including everything (cage, food, bowls, hay, exc.) Any interests, comment or message me.


----------



## Akzholedent (Mar 18, 2017)

Have you tried getting allergy shots yet? I am also highly allergic to my three rabbits (to the point that my eyes swell shut, and I have difficulty breathing), but with my weekly allergy shots, it's pretty bearable.  I also take daily allergy medicine (Zyrtec) and vacuum the house daily. Living with a bunny while having allergies is doable.


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Mar 18, 2017)

i would nt be able to get rid of them ( imo ) but i would find a way to keep em ( as mentioned above )


----------



## cookiebunny (Mar 22, 2017)

Akzholedent said:


> Have you tried getting allergy shots yet? I am also highly allergic to my three rabbits (to the point that my eyes swell shut, and I have difficulty breathing), but with my weekly allergy shots, it's pretty bearable.  I also take daily allergy medicine (Zyrtec) and vacuum the house daily. Living with a bunny while having allergies is doable.



I've tried allergy shots, I've tried every allergy medicine along with herbal remedies and nasal spray, and I still am highly allergic to my rabbit. I've tried everything in my power, (hence why I've kept him for over 3 years dealing with it) but its getting worse. I would not post him up here if i didn't absolutely have to. this guys my best friend but unfortunately it's stopping me from playing with him as much as he deserves.


----------

